# Baby Calf Dead Moma Cow Still Crying



## 3QUIN3 (May 30, 2005)

What Can I Do. Can I Go And Get A Bottle Calf And Give Her?? Has Anyone Ever Done That. Will She Take It??? The Baby Calf Was Born Dead. This Is Her Third Calf. She Is A Real Good Cow.. Thanks


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

You can, or after a couple days she will stop mooing, and after a few more days she will quiet down, begin to dry up (assuming it is a beefer). But yes, you can get a calf for her, she might kick, but if you do this, do it soon.


Jeff


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

If you get another calf for do it quickly and see if you can rub a little Vicks Vapo Rub on both thier noses so they will smell alike to each other this has worked for me.
:cowboy:


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

If the cow is a dairy animal milk her a little and then rub the milk on the replacement calf to get the smell "correct" for her to accept the new calf.


----------



## Celtic_Knot (Jul 14, 2005)

You can also skin the dead calf and tie the skin on the foster calf. Leave it raw side up in the sun for a day though to let it dry a bit.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 1, 2006)

Or try the vics vapo rub.. LOL.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd go get a calf so that you do not let a good cow loaf for a year. 

Any of the fostering methods cited should work, and the vet told me that I could do this up to about ten days after the cow lost her calf, but I would not wait so long. You have to milk the cow within a day or so or she will start to dry up. If you do milk her, save and freeze the colostrum and give it to the new calf when you get it. 

If you have a chute you should not have any trouble milking even a beef cow. They may want to kick a bit at first, but if they are in the chute they can't do much about it. 
Ox


----------



## 3QUIN3 (May 30, 2005)

Thank You Guys, We Couldnt Find A Baby Calf. But Now I Know What To Do If This Happens Again. Someone Told Me You Can Put Vanilla On The Calf And The Cow Will Like The Calf Like Crazey. Thanks Again...


----------

